# Textdatei per JavaScript öffnen



## Dunsti (16. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

weiß jemand, wie ich per JavaScript eine Textdatei öffnen kann, sodaß ich den Inhalt in einer Variable hab?

In PHP wär das ja kein Problem, aber ich brauche das in JavaScript  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Deemax (16. Oktober 2001)

Soweit ich weiß ist das mit Javascript nicht möglich. 
Mit Javascript hat du keine Leserechte auf Dateien(wegen der Sicherheit). Ich hatte vor eine paar Monaten auch nach eine Möglichkeit gesucht mit Javascript Textdateien auszulesen aber keine Chance. 

Du kannst nur Cookies  und z.B. Arrays aus externen *.js Dateien auslesen.


----------



## jer1cho (3. April 2007)

teilweise funktioniert das bei manchen browsern z.b.
bei opera falls die txt-datei auf dem gleichen server liegt.

Vieleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein workaround das auch bei FF funktioniert.


----------



## tobee (3. April 2007)

Eine detailiertere Erklärung, wie das im Opera funktioniert, wäre interessant.
Abgesehen davon, das Dunsti und Deemax nach fast 6 Jahren bestimmt aufgehört haben auf eine Antwort zu warten


----------



## jer1cho (3. April 2007)

```
<html>
<script language="JavaScript">
var b;
var c;
var d;
function go(){
b = 'quelle.html';
c = window.open(b);
d = c.document.body.innerHTML;
 c.close();
var eles=document.getElementById('aa');
eles.value=d;
}

</script>
<body onload="go()"></body>
<textarea rows="39" cols="30" id="aa" name="blabla"></textarea>
</html>
```

funktioniert sicherlich auch mit iframes usw.
also ohne dieses open und close zeug.

bin z.zt. nämlich auch am suchen.


----------



## OnlyFoo (4. April 2007)

1. man kann auch Aussagekräfige Variablennamen benutzen, nicht: a, b, c, d.
2. Wenn die Datei auf dem selben Server liegt, dann Stichwort AJAX/XMLHttpRequest..
Gute Nacht!


----------

